# NEED HELP!!! with my DTG KIOSK II Printer



## ltrochez (May 24, 2008)

Good Day T-Shirt Forum Family,
I'm having the worst 3 Days of my life. My DTG KIOSK II stop printing, 1) white ink so I did the following....
1a) Replaced Printhead and Ribbon Cable

2) With new parts installed, I ran a nozzle check and no ink came out but did find ink underneath my new print head. so I did the following...
2a) Ran a few head cleans to try and prime print head, NO LUCK. So I read in here that I might off blown the infamous fuse from the motherboard...

3) So today I installed an external fuse, electrician didn't have a 600ma fuse so he gave me a 500ma and a spare 750ma Fuse. 
3a) Currently I have the 500ma Fuse installed. 

4) My NEW PROBLEM... after putting everything back together, covers, wires, ribbons, printhead, inks, I plug my Printer and Fire her up!
4a) Send a nozzle check to see if my print head is working and guess what? It prints some ink but it starts to print on top of the table over the paper and it stops with error mesage flickering rapidly after the table does a quick push to the front. 

Seems my table lost Alignment or my exteranl fuse did not work???? PLEASE HELP 

I don't know what to do anymore, running out of patients, passions, and Hair


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

If the fuse is/was blown it is unlikely an ink would have come out. Check ribbon cables for good seating on the new head. Clean encoder strip. Just for giggles. I assume u primed the dampers / carts. If so then the lines are clear. Check breather holes in bottles clear. Also on th ribbon cables check connections on both ends. As part of all this the machine has been turned off and unplugged for a period of time 30 min or so. So that should clear any errors. Check bed for free movement and head height. It is possible to get a bad head but unlikely. And they usually are not under warranty. Hopefully someone smarter will show up soon on the forum.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

ltrochez said:


> 3) So today I installed an external fuse, electrician didn't have a 600ma fuse so he gave me a 500ma and a spare 750ma Fuse.
> 3a) Currently I have the 500ma Fuse installed.
> It prints some ink but it starts to print on top of the table over the paper and it stops with error mesage flickering rapidly after the table does a quick push to the front.



DO NOT EVER use a non recommended fuse.. The fuse rating is .63a or 600ma and the physical size is 5x20mm

Did you prime your dampers??? after installing the new printhead ???

make sure your belt is tighten
encoder is clear 
the wheel for the bed (behind the left hand side panel) blow out with duster don't move the wheel ..just clean use the bed to clean the wheel


----------



## ltrochez (May 24, 2008)

So after hours of frustration I cleaned / dust off the alignment wheel (on the left panel) and made sure the sensor was in its correct position. THAT WORKED!!! Nozzle checks are being done at top of page as it suppose to, BUT now ONLY, BLACK, CYAN, WHITE is Printing, NO Yellow or MAGENTA. What to do NOW?



Also, I'm in NY and I couldn't find 600ma Fuse anywhere, the electrician gave me the part number to order it from the main supplier, but I can't wait that long. Is anyone from this area that may know where I can get this fuse?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

ltrochez said:


> So after hours of frustration I cleaned / dust off the alignment wheel (on the left panel) and made sure the sensor was in its correct position. THAT WORKED!!! Nozzle checks are being done at top of page as it suppose to, BUT now ONLY, BLACK, CYAN, WHITE is Printing, NO Yellow or MAGENTA. What to do NOW?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm in NY and I couldn't find 600ma Fuse anywhere, the electrician gave me the part number to order it from the main supplier, but I can't wait that long. Is anyone from this area that may know where I can get this fuse?





Check that all your ribbon cable connections are snugly connected and there are no burn marks.

We do have the correct fuses available if you need and are located right next to you in New Jersey.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## ltrochez (May 24, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> Check that all your ribbon cable connections are snugly connected and there are no burn marks.
> 
> We do have the correct fuses available if you need and are located right next to you in New Jersey.
> 
> ...


Oh Great Harry, you guys are the best, I buy all my supplies from you, didn't know you carried those fuses, I will have to wait until tomorrow to order the fuses right? Can I call Linda and she'll be able to help me out?

I'm going to check the ribbon cables again. Praying this works!

Thank you all for your help! 

I will update ya soon...


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Please give us a call on Monday and we can get it out to you.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## ltrochez (May 24, 2008)

Checked ribbon cables and one was loose. UP and Running, Finally! Week from hell, upset customers, but now I can make right! Couldn't do it with out you guys, Thanks a million!

Harry, will call tomorrow to place the order. Thnx!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Happy to help. I suspect there may have been nothing wrong with your mainboard and that it was just loose cable connections all along.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree.. that ribbon cable can do so many quirky things to ruin your day. 

But at least you are prepared in case the mb blows again but don't use any but the right fuse..


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

If you replace a printhead on any of these printers because some nozzles are clogged and, after you replaced the printhead, you suddenly have no ink coming out at all - the most likely cause is that the ribbon cable connections were not connected properly or possibly have burn marks on them. 

Always check that possibility out thoroughly before you try repairing anything else.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

